# Interstellar (2014)



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Nimander (Mar 10, 2013)

> So much potential for mind fucking the likes of which we've never seen. Imagine...Looper and Inception combined.


Alright. Color me intrigued...


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2013)

They should hire Kubo Tite to write the ending.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 10, 2013)

Throw in some Christian Bale and his scary Batman voice and this will be good.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm going to remain skeptical, not too fond of Nolan, until I actually see the movie but I'll definitely be giving this movie a watch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2013)

It will be a dream come true if Brad Pitt is the main star of this epic movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2013)

It depends. If Nolan is taking a risk then I'll be excited, if he's using time travel for a heist or some love shit then I'm out


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 10, 2013)

After this film comes out all the copies of 2001 a space odyssey will have to get burnt inthe name of god Cristopher...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously though I can see it being some retarded puzzle with dragged badly directed action scenes..


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 11, 2013)

Despite the lack of any real info on the movie, It does seem intriguing.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2013)

Michael Caine better get ready for a phone call.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 12, 2013)

so do Cilian Murphy and that Japanese Inception guy


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 28, 2013)

Matthew McConaughey has been offered the lead role.


----------



## synthax (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope he refuses always hated him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 29, 2013)

It will be a gritty,dark movie

just like how the world of time travel is in real life


----------



## Spartacus (Mar 29, 2013)

This actually sounds good. Some of the Nolan brothers earlier work, like Memento comes to mind.

Edit:

Quote from Kip Thorne's wikipedia site

"In March, Paramount hired Nolan as well as scientists from Caltech, forming a workshop who will begin adapting the treatment after completing the script for Warner Bros.' The Chicago Fire.[8] The following July, Kip Thorne said there was a push by people for him to portray himself in the film Interstellar."


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2013)

i'm excited already


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2013)

Nolan hasn't done anything that's really excited me in ages, hopefully he will take a real risk on this one. Might be good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

Anne Hathaway added to the cast 



Still no further details on the story.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL you beat me to it. 

Awesome to see her here. :33


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah she will be a nice addition. I agree. Michael Caine, Ken Watanabe and Cilian Murphy are probably next in line.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope not.  He needs to choose some new people.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 3, 2013)

> *Jessica Chastain In Talks For Lead Role In Christopher Nolan's INTERSTELLAR
> *
> 
> Deadline reports that Jessica Chastain is in talks to join Matthew McConaughey and Anne Hathaway in Christopher Nolan's Interstellar. This will be the director's first movie since he concluded The Dark Knight Trilogy last year. The Academy Award nominated actress will play the third lead in the movie which is still shrouded in secrecy. For that reason, no details are currently available about who she will play in the sci-fi film which we know will have SOMETHING to do with wormholes, time travel and "a heroic interstellar voyage to the farthest borders of our scientific understanding." Both Christopher and his brother Jonathan worked on the screenplay. Interstellar will be shot in IMAX and is set for release on November 7th, 2014.




EDIT:


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

Hans Zimmer is doing the score.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Hans Zimmer is doing the score.



He most likely will lol. Christopher Nolan is widely known to pretty much re-use actors while adding in some new ones, who then go on to become a part of his group.

Just imagine a couple of years from now how many actors will make up the Nolan Team. Eventually there wont even be extras anymore, he will have hundreds of actors playing roles across the spectrum.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

No, I mean he IS doing the score.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 23, 2013)

a little bit of update, so far the cast:

Matthew McConaughey
Anne Hathaway
Jessica Chastain
Casey Affleck
Michael Caine
Bill Irwin
Ellen Burstyn
Mackenzie Foy
Timothee Chalamet
John Lithgow 

also since Pfister retired/is making Transcendence) the DP for this is going to be Hoyte Van Hoytema  (Let the Right One In, Tinker Tailor, The Fighter)


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2013)

The Trinity Killer


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 13, 2013)

New plot synopsis. 



> The new script chronicles the adventures of a group of explorers who make use of a newly discovered wormhole to surpass the limitations on human space travel and conquer the vast distances involved in an interstellar voyage.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 13, 2013)

Interstellar voyage. Sounds interesting


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

Definitely will watch.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)

First set photos.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2013)

Greatest movie since 2001.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Greatest movie since 2001.



Saint Nolan will save us from Marvel mediocrity.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 22, 2013)

someone retire Trolling Eno :|


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _pics_ 











Better watch this before it's taken down or something:

[YOUTUBE]AA1eeyEKCxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 3, 2013)

new pics


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2013)

Casey Affleck is the only good thing about this.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 3, 2013)

from what i've read this looks quite promising. time-traveling and nolan are a pretty good combo


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 3, 2013)

ERIC WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 6, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> from what i've read this looks quite promising. time-traveling and nolan are a pretty good combo



Time travelling?


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Time travelling?





> The plot is believed to involve time travel and alternate dimensions, but other details are being kept under wraps.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 16, 2013)

i know they are filming in my province some. take that how you will. they will have a 'old west'. mountains, snow or prairie feel type of place. so likely colonial/post civil war America, or something to do with the woods???


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 28, 2013)

First trailer will be attached to


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'm going to remain skeptical, *not too fond of Nolan*, until I actually see the movie but I'll definitely be giving this movie a watch.



Why           ?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 28, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Why           ?



Because he's an overrated hack.
The only truly great movie he has made was Memento.
The rest were simply okay to decent.
Except for TDKR which was objectively horrible.

He loves convoluted plots and shit pacing.

It's disgusting how people suck his worthless dick when true modern-day auteurs like Paul Thomas Anderson, Nic Refn, Spike Jonze, and Derek Cianfrance are just ignored by general audiences.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2013)

General audiences wouldn't know a good movie if it hit them on the head.

Nolan is a decent director, his best trait is to give the audience what it wants, but it happens at the expense of his films. On the surface his films are fine but on a closer inspection they're either poorly written or paced. And the worst part is his films have deteriorated at an alarming pace, Rises was abysmal. I have some hopes for Interstellar though.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 30, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because he's an overrated hack.
> The only truly great movie he has made was Memento.
> The rest were simply okay to decent.
> Except for TDKR which was objectively horrible.



Didn't Red Letter Media like The Dark Knight Rises?



> He loves convoluted plots and shit pacing.
> 
> It's disgusting how people suck his worthless dick when true modern-day auteurs like Paul Thomas Anderson, Nic Refn, Spike Jonze, and Derek Cianfrance are just ignored by general audiences.



Because he knows how to mix art with entertainment, Drive is one of my favorite movies, but it doesn't exactly entertain most people, and i can easily see why. Out of the blockbuster directors we have right now, Nolan is possibly one of the best, because he makes the audience actually not shut off their brains and expect a higher standard when it comes to cinema, while still being entertained by the experience.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2013)

> Because he knows how to mix art with entertainment, Drive is one of my favorite movies, but it doesn't exactly entertain most people, and i can easily see why. Out of the blockbuster directors we have right now, Nolan is possibly one of the best, because he makes the audience actually not shut off their brains and expect a higher standard when it comes to cinema, while still being entertained by the experience.



There's no art in his films though. It's pure entertainment masking itself as something more. Sure he'll have some depth in his work but that's not what his work is about. He instead takes some semi-high grade concepts and waters them down and then proceeds to spoon feed his audience. And they assume they're not shutting off their brains but good god if you think his work is quality and he's pushing the envelope for entertaining, and high quality work. Cuaron alone solo's his ass.

Let's not talk about his awful editing and poorly constructed action scenes.

In terms of action there are countless Directors who outclass him and in terms of depth, he's bludgeoned by every acclaimed Director working. So what does he bring to the table? He brings a blend of mediocre action and low brow art. And none of it is worth talking about.

I digress that I think he's a decent enough director but one of the best working, no way. He has good ideas but they're swamped by bad execution and forgettable films.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 30, 2013)

Because the action is kinda weak his films are not art? And even then, the only bad action comes with physical fight, chase sequence and others are usually well done. And i said one of the best working *blockbuster* film directors, which is true, most don't even have a track record like his. Alfonso Cuaron has only directed 2 blockbuster films, with Basically a decade of diference, and like Nolan's films, Gravity too had problems with the plot, things is that that's not everything that is important. People don't overanalise 2001 for its world or the consistency there, they do it for the meaning and overall quality.

Yes, he spoon feeds his audience with the plot, that doesn't change the fact that it's still a compelling plot and world. No, he's no Paul Thomas Anderson, he's Christopher Nolan, his oun man and has a very distinct and influential style (for better or for worse). 

The Dark Knight was art, if you don't think so, then i'm sorry, but that film will allways be remembered, elitists may try to say it isn't, but those criticisms will only look like the one The Empire Strikes Back received in some years.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2013)

> Didn't Red Letter Media like The Dark Knight Rises?


What does that prove? I love RLM, but their opinions aren't film gospel. I disagree with quite a few of their reviews.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2013)

TDKR was objectively horrible.  Totally agree.  I wanted to like it because I'm a Batman fan.  But it's a lousy film with absolutely no rewatchability.

Inception sucks too.  But it isn't without merit.  Cillian Murphy was fucking fantastic in it.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 1, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Because the action is kinda weak his films are not art? And even then, the only bad action comes with physical fight, chase sequence and others are usually well done. And i said one of the best working *blockbuster* film directors, which is true, most don't even have a track record like his. Alfonso Cuaron has only directed 2 blockbuster films, with Basically a decade of diference, and like Nolan's films, Gravity too had problems with the plot, things is that that's not everything that is important. People don't overanalise 2001 for its world or the consistency there, they do it for the meaning and overall quality.
> 
> Yes, he spoon feeds his audience with the plot, that doesn't change the fact that it's still a compelling plot and world. No, he's no Paul Thomas Anderson, he's Christopher Nolan, his oun man and has *a very distinct and influential* style (for better or for worse).
> 
> The Dark Knight was art, if you don't think so, then i'm sorry, but that film will allways be remembered, elitists may try to say it isn't, but those criticisms will only look like the one The Empire Strikes Back received in some years.



You're wrong. Nolan owes a considerable chunk of his directorial style from Michael Mann. The staging of the action consequences, the established tone, both visually, and narratively, etc.  It's crazy how little knowledge people have of this, especially the ones that have watched TDK (which displays the influence the most).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2013)

> People don't overanalise 2001 for its world or the consistency there, they do it for the meaning and overall quality.



Please can we not mention 2001 in such vain. None of Nolan's work has much meaning overall.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> What does that prove? I love RLM, but their opinions aren't film gospel. I disagree with quite a few of their reviews.



That was directed at Rica Patin



Ennoea said:


> Please can we not mention 2001 in such vain. None of Nolan's work has much meaning overall.



Yeah, i know. Sorry about that. But it was the best example i could think of.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2013)

oh, my bad dawg


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2013)

Up in this thread cuz Chris Nolan.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2013)

Tetra, what's your opinion on Nolan's latest--oh. It's just Broly.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 14, 2013)

Teaser leaked. Kinda disappointing I think. About 10 seconds of actual movie footage


----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> You're wrong. Nolan owes a considerable chunk of his directorial style from Michael Mann. The staging of the action consequences, the established tone, both visually, and narratively, etc.  It's crazy how little knowledge people have of this, especially the ones that have watched TDK (which displays the influence the most).



Not even talking about the quality of either filmmaker the mere the fact that a film maker has influences can't be used as a YOU ARE NOT AS GOOD clause.

The entire history of movie making is built on influence/theft/sharing/technique to say NO to that is to probably also throw out all the directors you love too.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> Teaser leaked. Kinda disappointing I think. About 10 seconds of actual movie footage



I like trailers that don't give away everything about a movie but this is just taking it too far.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2013)

Problems with the movie so far:

Matthew McConaughey sucks.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 14, 2013)

McConaughey was great in Dallas Buyers Club. and he looks like he might steal the thunder from Leo-kun in Wolf of Wall Street. dude has become a serious actor now.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> McConaughey was great in Dallas Buyers Club. and he looks like he might steal the thunder from Leo-kun in Wolf of Wall Street. dude has become a serious actor now.



I liked him when he was a lawyer. Outside of those 2 movies he has either been in movies I am not interested in or I simply didn't like him.

Haven't seen DBC.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> Problems with the movie so far:
> 
> Matthew McConaughey sucks.



McConaughey has actually been pretty good lately in my opinion.  He likely won't be a problem in this movie.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 14, 2013)

dude might win an Oscar for DBC. he's certainly going to be nominated, no question.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2013)

I didn't like Mud that much.  But Matt was pretty good in it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2014)

> *Matt Damon Predicts Big Things For INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> While promoting his upcoming film Monuments Men in an interview with HitFix Matt Damon reveals that he is done filming his parts for Christopher Nolan's upcoming science fiction film Intersteller and reveals that the collaboration between Nolan and Matthew McConaughey will be something great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychic (Apr 19, 2014)

Just gonna watch this because I love everything by Christopher Nolan.


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 20, 2014)

the original script was certainly....interesting enough to make me anticipate it.


----------



## synthax (Apr 25, 2014)

New Trailer From Interstellar To Debut With Godzilla

Link removed


----------



## synthax (May 5, 2014)

New trailer classified 

Interstellar (trailer #2)		05/05/2014	2:54	Paramount Pictures


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2014)

This should be interesting; the whole new trailer thing


----------



## synthax (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 6, 2014)

Neat poster is very neat.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2014)

dat pretentiousness doe


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2014)

For successful civilizations, a homeworld is merely a cradle. For those who fail, it is a grave.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 6, 2014)

I keep replaying the teaser, it feels so nice; the soundtrack is elevating and will probably be one of the best things about this movie.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 8, 2014)

I wonder if this is gonna suck as much as his previous three films, or if he's finally decided he wants to make decent/good films again. I obviously expect it be among the worst films of 2014, but I hope to be surprised.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 8, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> I wonder if this is gonna suck as much as his previous three films, or if he's finally decided he wants to make decent/good films again. I obviously expect it be among the worst films of 2014, but I hope to be surprised.



nice try


----------



## Nightblade (May 8, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> I wonder if this is gonna suck as much as his previous three films, or if he's finally decided he wants to make decent/good films again. I obviously expect it be among the worst films of 2014, but I hope to be surprised.


YOU'RE A BIG GOY.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Bart (May 8, 2014)

_"Ultimately, it's this very human story about a father and a daughter."_

Yeah, this is one of the reasons why this'll surpass Gravity ~

In Nolan I trust :WOW


----------



## dream (May 8, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> I wonder if this is gonna suck as much as his previous three films, or if he's finally decided he wants to make decent/good films again. I obviously expect it be among the worst films of 2014, but I hope to be surprised.



I hope that we don't get the cringe-worthy like the ones that cropped up every now and then in the Batman movies.  

That said, I doubt that it'll be amongst the worst movies of the year.  At worst it may be another mediocre movie from Nolan.


----------



## synthax (May 13, 2014)

Just saw the bootleg trailer,so beautiful.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2014)

Is there an English version of the trailer?  The French bootleg trailer was alright but I need to understand what they are saying.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2014)

synthax said:


> Just saw the bootleg trailer,so beautiful.



Where? Is there a link?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Where? Is there a link?



Click Here


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2014)

Bart said:


> _"Ultimately, it's this very human story about a father and a daughter."_
> 
> Yeah, this is one of the reasons why this'll surpass Gravity ~
> 
> In Nolan I trust :WOW



 Oh Bart, how I have missed you.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> Click Here



_Error (509)
This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled! _

But thanks, I'll check it some other time.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2014)

that trailer kinda blew


----------



## Tekkenman11 (May 16, 2014)

Parallax said:


> that trailer kinda blew



l loved it. I saw it just now after I got back from Godzilla. It JUST shows enough without spoiling shit. Keep in mind that he has not shown any images/scenes AFTER the wormhole. That's great!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QxcmgIatcDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2014)

I'm keeping an open mind, but neither trailer were particularly mesmerizing. Kinda boring, really.


----------



## tari101190 (May 16, 2014)

Looks interesting.

I guess Mcconaughey & Hathaway (and others) embark on the first(?) time travel mission by going close to the speed of light only to end up in the future on a possible alternate universe.

Or something.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2014)

Trailer wasn't really too impressive but it wasn't meant to be.  It was just to introduce us to the setting and motivation for what will be occurring.


----------



## Cyphon (May 16, 2014)

Parallax said:


> that trailer kinda blew





TetraVaal said:


> I'm keeping an open mind, but neither trailer were particularly mesmerizing. Kinda boring, really.



Agreed. 

Not like I was following this movie or anything but I just saw the trailer tonight. Looks lame.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 16, 2014)

Agree the trailer was meh, but at least they didn't spoil too much about the film.

Then again, I have faith in Nolan.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2014)

I saw enough to at least be intrigued by it. Going to be interesting how this all comes together.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (May 17, 2014)

I think it speaks volumes to the present day mentality of many movie goers such as yourselves when you refer to this new trailer as "meh" or "disappointing".

I remember a time long ago when movie trailers were meant to get their foot in the door, to arouse the slightest curiosity. Now a days movie trailers just show quick edits of pointless action sequences with no context. The most recent example would be The Amazing Spider-Man 2.

This trailer is beautiful in that it shows us the main character, who happens to be played by an amazing actor, and sets the tone and context of the film with majesty. I know JUST ENOUGH about what this film wants to be that it allows me to speculate and makes me interested in seeing more. That's ALL a trailer should do, nothing more and nothing less. We know what the movie's driving point is, but nothing else. We don't know any specifics or other major plot points.

I want to go into a fucking film knowing the bare minimum so I can enjoy a true cinematic experience and make my complete judgement afterwards.

10/10 trailer.


----------



## Nightblade (May 17, 2014)

This is going to be the biggest film since the silent era.


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2014)

That was a great trailer,didn't show that much but still managed to catch my interest.

It helps that I love the subject!


----------



## Cyphon (May 17, 2014)

Tekkenman11 said:


> I think it speaks volumes to the present day mentality of many movie goers such as yourselves when you refer to this new trailer as "meh" or "disappointing".
> 
> I remember a time long ago when movie trailers were meant to get their foot in the door, *to arouse the slightest curiosity.*



Your point is okay but here lies the problem. 

This trailer didn't even arouse any curiosity. It was just boring.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2014)

Looked pretty tedious and dramatic.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 17, 2014)

Looks amazing. This is real scifi.


----------



## Nightblade (May 17, 2014)

This is the Gravity of this generation.


----------



## synthax (May 17, 2014)

Dat wormhole


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2014)

Where the fuck is Brad Pitt?? 

Why is Maconohey the lead character??


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 17, 2014)

In Rust we Trust


----------



## dream (May 17, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Where the fuck is Brad Pitt??
> 
> Why is Maconohey the lead character??



Because McConaughey is a better actor.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 18, 2014)

whoa, the actual trailer isnt nearly as good as the teaser...its not even that good on its own. If Nolans name wasnt attached, I wouldnt be interested.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 18, 2014)

I thought the trailer looked pretty cool.

Obviously didn't show much but I do like how they're advertising this. Just enough to get your curiosity not the whole movie in two minutes.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (May 18, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Your point is okay but here lies the problem.
> 
> This trailer didn't even arouse any curiosity. It was just boring.



I'm sorry that topics like humanity and interstellar travel aren't intriguing to you. If they are then I don't see how you couldn't be curious as to what this film will do.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> This is the Gravity of this generation.


        .


----------



## Nightblade (May 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> .


Isn't that the question of the day.


----------



## synthax (Jul 18, 2014)

Trailer 3 comes out with GotG.


----------



## teddy (Jul 30, 2014)

I feel like...believing in something...in what idk


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 30, 2014)

It looks beautiful! So hyped for this!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 30, 2014)

There's a scene were Hathaway was talking to Matthew and she looked like a whole different person.


I like the space visuals.


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2014)

I adored all the visuals in space especially the shot of them entering the wormhole.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2014)

Was that a fucking black hole I think I saw?


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> Was that a fucking black hole I think I saw?



The thing at 1:27?  That's a wormhole.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 31, 2014)

Dream said:


> The thing at 1:27?  That's a wormhole.



I think he is talking about the black thing at the end with the accretion disk.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2014)

This is the type of Nolan film I can get behind.

I am so pro space travel, so this has my attention regardless if who's attached.

Zimmer's score finally sounds like something different to what he's been making the past few films, so that's also a huge plus.

Got a feeling I will be pleasantly surprised by this. I'm on board.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wots dis fing?


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2014)

Trailer is so vague

Also no expectations on my part especially since its Sci fi been burned a few times now lately


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Wots dis fing?




*Spoiler*: _Seriously don't click unless you want to be spoiled_ 



A crystalline carbon based organic lifeform on an ice planet that has a neutron star as its sun. There is a daily occurence cycle where these lifeforms try to climb(jenga style) up and form these crazy giant trees to absorb some of the neutron star's radiation that comes in through really thick ice ceiling/o-zone layer type thing.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2014)

Detective is you trolling right about now 

But really though...


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Vault said:


> Detective is you trolling right about now
> 
> But really though...



I'm serious, though. It's based off a script they had back in 2009, only they seem to have removed the Spielberg elements from what I can tell from the trailer.

Whether you choose to believe me or whether you choose to think this is another one of my layered troll tactic gambits, is up to you, old friend.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

I also like how they didn't spoil anything from the 2nd and 3rd acts of the film, as the majority of that stuff in the trailer is from the 1st act.

Nolan knows how to build the hype.

Enno is salty as fuck right now, no doubt.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Dat fucking shot.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> I also like how they didn't spoil anything from the 2nd and 3rd acts of the film, as the majority of that stuff in the trailer is from the 1st act.
> 
> Nolan knows how to build the hype.
> 
> Enno is salty as fuck right now, no doubt.



I think there are pieces of footage of the 2nd act thrown around in the middle of the trailer but unless you know what you're looking for you wouldn't notice.

Almost nothing about the third act is unravelled though.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> I'm serious, though. It's based off a script they had back in 2009, only they seem to have removed the Spielberg elements from what I can tell from the trailer.
> 
> Whether you choose to believe me or whether you choose to think this is another one of my layered troll tactic gambits, is up to you, old friend.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Will they attempt to communicate in an initially bizarre fashion that brazenly reveals the themes of the movie?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

definitely the best trailer so far

some parts seems super sappy but will watch.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2014)

Been waiting to see Para's reaction ever since this project was announced.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 31, 2014)

Trailer was weird as shit, a bit clearer than the previous trailers. Still have no clue what the film is about but if that spoiler is true what Detective said then we are heading towards..

*Spoiler*: __ 




alien territory I suppose? Since he mentioned life form


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2014)

Theory.  Jessica Chastain never leaves the cornfields.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/1ta9lz/has_anyone_read_that_old_interstellar_script_what/




Granted, please understand that Nolan re-wrote this last year, so obviously there are some huge changes. Namely, that the son has now become a daughter, and I don't mean that in a Suzuku Tranny incident way either.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I decided to read and skim some info from the original scripts and I am really liking the concepts and ideas explored.

I love science fiction that deals with this kind of thing. The universe, time travel etc.

And wrapped up in a Nolan film will only make it better.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope at least most of it makes it to the movie theaters. Also, the story seems very dramatic.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm, did he re-write it because it got leaked? I don't know if scripts getting leaked before the movies is legal or not


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

The leak was back in 2008/2009, though. It was the original draft. The re-write came a little over a year ago.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah okay. Whatever it is it will be worth the wait. Just hoping I don't trolled and the plot is actually something interesting, not too much drama in it as these trailers have shown so far. It is a Sci-Fi film after all...


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So nolan doesn't touch up any of the sci-fi narrative elements? The script's third act is pretty much a mess.

Aside from the reformed familial relationship of the protag it doesn't seem like the movie veers away much from the script looking at the trailer though so probably not


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> I think he is talking about the black thing at the end with the accretion disk.



Yes, that thing


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2014)

Read the script, shit is cray


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2014)

how did you read the script

EDIT: oh nvm read up


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2014)

That third act, captainamerica.jpg


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> That third act,



Got your back Vaulto


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2014)

Huey


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NQUk7hHK_1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Bill Hitchert (Aug 26, 2014)

Awesome marketing idea! Now this is what I am talking about!


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2014)

Film is giving off weird Spielberg vibes. I might skip.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2014)

Pseudo, ehhh.  I suspect that as long as you go in without expecting much we might get a pretty decent movie.  I would caution against being hyped for this until we begin to learn more about the movie.  Haven't seen anything that captures my interest with the exception of the wormhole and the black hole.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

Humanity will evolve after witnessing Interstellar.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

Well one of the posters looks nice.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2014)

Movie seems like it'll just be okay, not too great though.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Movie seems like it'll just be okay, not too great though.



Pretty much what I'm expecting though I am hoping that the trailers are leaving out the really good stuff.

Anyways, really like the poster with the ship in space. :33


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 20, 2014)

I hate the posters. I think they all look awful and none of them makes me interested in the film, which is a osters purpose in my eyes.


Taking about posters, I checked out the "new posters" function over at IMDB and out of the 133 posters there, only 4 managed to grab my attention. That is sad. Movie posters has gone from being one of the funnest things ever before I was born (I can use hours and hours and hours just watching old film posters because there's so many good ones), to becoming, for the most part, totally uninteresting in every single way possible nowadays. It hurts...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 20, 2014)

2014: Space Yawnesy


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Prometheus kind of movie?


----------



## synthax (Sep 24, 2014)

Its already a masterpiece.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2014)

So Edgar Wright just saw an unknown film at the IMAX that he is raving about.

I wonder what it was...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## synthax (Sep 24, 2014)

Sasha Stone ‏@AwardsDaily 4h
@firstshowing Word on the street is that it’s effing unbelievable. #interstellar

Sasha Stone ‏@AwardsDaily 1m
I’ve only heard one thing about Interstellar — very 2001.

Jordan Hoffman ‏@jhoffman 17m
I haven't seen INTERSTELLAR yet but some people I trust did & were floored. I just got bit by the fanboy bug.


----------



## synthax (Sep 24, 2014)

Christopher Nolan's 'Interstellar' is 169 minutes, his longest film to date.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2014)

I can tell, alot of the preview takes place on Earth yet the teaser has scenes on another planet.

Also the main cast's names are very similar.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Another Prometheus kind of movie?



If by that you mean disappointing as fuck, then it might be for those going into the movie expecting it to be a masterpiece.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## synthax (Sep 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]r1Amsgu7lNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Movie seems like it'll just be okay, not too great though.



Pls don't downplay Nolan. Just going based off his previous filmography I know that this film will be amazing.


----------



## synthax (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pk_OTw9eO0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fVgawHv6Ngs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2014)

Pretty hyped for this.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2014)

Running With Scissors (Postal devs) support GamerGate


----------



## synthax (Oct 7, 2014)

Imax Trailer#5  :amazed


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, please.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Pls don't downplay Nolan. Just going based off his previous filmography I know that this film will be amazing.





You know nothing about movies yet you talk down to me?   Silence child.

Every great director has a movie that is lesser than the others.


----------



## synthax (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 15, 2014)

Stills:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2014)

New stills:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Stills:



Pretty interesting reveal in the second tv spot.


----------



## synthax (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2014)

Mider T said:


> You know nothing about movies yet you talk down to me?   Silence child.
> 
> Every great director has a movie that is lesser than the others.



Not in the case for Nolan. Since Memento he has hasn't had a setback in his career yet. Christopher Nolan will be on James Cameron's level when Interstellar hits theaters. It will easily gross over 1 billion and could probably gross 2 billion.

Interstellar will be the next Avatar or Titanic.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 17, 2014)

^ lol no


...but it will be an interesting movie.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ lol no
> 
> 
> ...but it will be an interesting movie.



People probably thought Titanic was going to be interesting then boom. 2 billion dollars grossed through box office tickets alone.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Interstellar will be the next Avatar or Titanic.


W-What? On what basis?

And what do you mean no "setbacks"? If you mean bad movies or scripts, you'd be wrong.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

i'll be astonished if interstellar even breaks a billion

it's very obviously not that kind of movie


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> W-What? On what basis?
> 
> And what do you mean no "setbacks"? If you mean bad movies or scripts, you'd be wrong.



Whatever. Thats your opinion. All I'm saying Interstellar will break 1 billion and will be the definitive movie that will exalt Nolan as the greatest filmmaker of all time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

if you're gonna try and replace enno as the resident nolan troll, at least put in some effort

this is so unimaginative, half-assed and pathetic


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll actually admit for once I went overboard when I said great direct of all time. But I'm serious about Interstellar being the next Titanic, Avatar, Gone with the Wind, etc. You catch my drift?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

So that's what smells around here.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So that's what smells around here.



You smell greatness too? The smell of cinema forever changed and shifted by Interstellar.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah...I don't see Interstellar breaking the 1 billion mark unless a miracle occurs.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 17, 2014)

Dream said:


> Yeah...I don't see Interstellar breaking the 1 billion mark unless a miracle occurs.



Screepcapped for future reference.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2014)

Go ahead and screencap it.  I'm pretty confident that Interstellar won't break the 1 billion mark.  Even with with a highly popular comic book character Nolan was only able to make movies that could barely break the 1 billion mark. 

Interstellar doesn't have an awesome franchise behind it nor does he appear to have Cameron's money-making ability at this point.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> Go ahead and screencap it.  I'm pretty confident that Interstellar won't break the 1 billion mark.  Even with with a highly popular comic book character Nolan was only able to make movies that could barely break the 1 billion mark.
> 
> Interstellar doesn't have an awesome franchise behind it nor does he appear to have Cameron's money-making ability at this point.



You seem confident that it won't. Are you confident enough to place a bet? If Interstellar accumulates 1 billion dollars in box office earnings then I get to choose a custom title of my choice and a bigger avatar size.

If Interstellar doesn't break 1 billion dollars then...thats for you to choose.


----------



## synthax (Oct 18, 2014)

Early screening,reactions are very  positive.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 20, 2014)

Movie should do just fine, but what makes you think it will break 1B Jerusalem.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 20, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Movie should do just fine, but what makes you think it will break 1B Jerusalem.



Because Nolan is clearly the greatest director ever.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> You seem confident that it won't. Are you confident enough to place a bet? If Interstellar accumulates 1 billion dollars in box office earnings then I get to choose a custom title of my choice and a bigger avatar size.
> 
> If Interstellar doesn't break 1 billion dollars then...thats for you to choose.



I don't make bets with forum perks on the line.  What I can do is that if you "win" I'll donate to any charity you want me to donate to.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh shit, Preet jinx means it really will reach 1 billion.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)

1 Billion is abit of a stretch. But you never know the greatest Director of our times has done it before with his ground breaking works.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tdyH5LUOAUs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]YShACsQMmoU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Xf5hRZ3lBAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 20, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Movie should do just fine, but what makes you think it will break 1B Jerusalem.



.......



Han Solo said:


> Because Nolan is clearly the greatest director ever.



Yeah, what he said.



Dream said:


> I don't make bets with forum perks on the line.  What I can do is that if you "win" I'll donate to any charity you want me to donate to.



Are you serious? When you say donate I hope you mean rep and by charity I hope you mean me.


----------



## synthax (Oct 26, 2014)

Embargo lifts tomorrow.
Consensus is it is Nolan's most ambitious film yet.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 27, 2014)

11-5 fresh/rot reviews on RT. Nice, nice, let the butthurt flows through Nolan-fans.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, that's a bit of a surprise.  I feel that it will end up in the 70s on RT unless the movie really sucks.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 27, 2014)

they just can't understand Nolan's genius.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Oct 27, 2014)

Unless you failed statistics you would realize that there are only 20 reviews, with the majority positive and the trend for this film is upward at the moment. Also, there are many reviews that I've read that were positive and not on RT yet. 

The last 3 films of Christopher Nolan ended up with 270+ reviews so this movie will obviously end up in the 80s which is perfectly in line with what I was expecting (I predicted 86-88%). 

The good thing about the "negative" reviews is that nobody is saying this movie sucks, but that it didn't always soar when it should have. While positive reviews are calling this a masterpiece.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Whatever. Thats your opinion. All I'm saying Interstellar will break 1 billion and will be the definitive movie that will exalt Nolan as the greatest filmmaker of all time.


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Are you serious? When you say donate I hope you mean rep and by charity I hope you mean me.



lel



Tekkenman11 said:


> Unless you failed statistics you would realize that there are only 20 reviews, with the majority positive and the trend for this film is upward at the moment. Also, there are many reviews that I've read that were positive and not on RT yet.
> 
> The last 3 films of Christopher Nolan ended up with 270+ reviews so this movie will obviously end up in the 80s which is perfectly in line with what I was expecting (I predicted 86-88%).
> 
> The good thing about the "negative" reviews is that nobody is saying this movie sucks, but that it didn't always soar when it should have. While positive reviews are calling this a masterpiece.



It isn't so obvious that this movie will end up in the 80s on RT.  Yes, it is possible that as more reviews come in a greater amount of positive reviews will appear.  It is just as likely that the current ratio will hold or that it'll become worse for the movie.  



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nice...



That's pretty cool.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2014)

Vault said:


>



Vaulto, why you hate so hard?!


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2014)

Track from the soundtrack.  Pretty decent.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> Track from the soundtrack.  Pretty decent.



I can't stop listening to it. I think he could have pulled an Inception with this movie.


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2014)

Will be watching the movie tonight, here's to hoping that it doesn't disappoint too badly.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 4, 2014)

How are you seeing Interstellar before its actual release?


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> How are you seeing Interstellar before its actual release?





It opens in a few places early. 

Thought about making the trip to Lincoln Square 13 to watch it in IMAX 70mm before remembering that this is a Nolan film and thus not worth the extra cost of going to NY + Parking cost.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2014)

when you come back pls try to explain to us what being more evolved feels like...


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> Track from the soundtrack.  Pretty decent.



Actually sounds good. Halfway in when the percussion started I worried it was gonna be the typical Zimmer piece again but he subverted it somewhat thank god.

Still his typical style and not that original, but like this more than usual, very atmospheric, and feels like it really belongs in a space movie


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2014)

A few minutes into this and I can already feel that thos will be a great comedy movie.


----------



## Detective (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Vaulto, why you hate so hard?!



Cuz he's from the mean streets of Brixton.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

My favorite Nolan film by far.



> I can easily say that this is the most enjoyable film by Nolan that I've ever seen. Solid acting, an acceptable enough plot, decent end, and some hilarious robots entertained me enough that I didn't even take any time to look at my phone (with one exception early on) which is pretty rare.
> 
> That fucking Nolan dialogue at times was pretty groan worthy to be honest. He needs to get someone better to write the dialogue at times. >_> I also felt that some of the stuff was too in our face when Nolan should have been more subtle with it. Also, with the exception of a few great scenes the movie was a letdown when it came to cinematography. I knew not to expect much going into the movie but I thought that we would have gotten a few more gorgeous space/sci-fi scenes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 7, 2014)

It was a pretty good movie. I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. Sure it had its flaws but still, they didn't really affect the movie that much. Even its length didn't even bother much, since it was flowing rather well. The plot was somewhat predictable, I mean I wasn't really surprised by some of the things that happened but the actors did a good job and visually was nice. And the robots  The OST was very good. Overall, a good movie.


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2014)

Movie is a 3/5

To quote myself:



Slice said:


> Interstellar 3/5
> 
> Too long.
> Really often falls into the trap of trying to be 2001.
> ...












Eternal Dreamer said:


> And the robots



Best AI companions since the Hitchhikers Guide.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 7, 2014)

Watching it in a few hours.

I'm 100% certain I will love it.

EDIT: I saw it. And I loved it. 5/5 for me.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Whatever. Thats your opinion. All I'm saying Interstellar will break 1 billion and will be the definitive movie that will exalt Nolan as the greatest filmmaker of all time.



Retarded posts like these( basically by Nolan's fans)...make me hate Nolan even though he is a decent filmaker, any true cinema fan knows that the guy probably barely makes the top 100 directors of all time list.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2014)

I won't call it a masterpiece since it got predictable right after Murphy and  Cooper discovered Lazarus' coordinates but it's a damn good movie nonetheless.


----------



## WT (Nov 7, 2014)

Fucking awesome. Loved it in every way.

Nolan is a genius.


----------



## synthax (Nov 7, 2014)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Retarded posts like these( basically by Nolan's fans)...make me hate Nolan even though he is a decent filmaker, any true cinema fan knows that the guy probably barely makes the top 100 directors of all time list.



Elitist twat


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought it was supremely directed, but very predictable


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2014)

though I'll give it props for the things I did predict and didn't happen at all, like an evil TARDIS or whatever was the robot's name

Some people complained it was a bit long, but that's largely okay, because I'm a rather big movie buff, and all the bits in it were, as you'd call, necessary


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 8, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> though I'll give it props for the things I did predict and didn't happen at all, like an evil TARDIS or whatever was the robot's name


Yeah, I did think that he might do something like this while watching it but fortunately that didn't happen.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 8, 2014)

I was SUPER suspicious of those creepy robots throughout the movie, but I'm glad they didn't go with the rogue AI route.

This movie was absolutely breathtaking. But I did feel the movie got pretty weird with the journey into the black hole + transcendent humans. 

I honestly would've preferred if they just stuck with "mysterious aliens who love humans" explanation. It's kinda weird that evolved humans can play with black holes like toys, but they had to come up with this convoluted plan to save their past selves. 

Rating: 5/5


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 8, 2014)

I just saw the movie. Overall I enjoyed it very much but I wouldn't call it a masterpiece. The movie felt really ambitious and high concept though with regards to tackling all the quantum physics concepts. I seriously have to commend the Nolan brothers for being bold enough to throw all these quantum physics concepts and hope the movie audience will understand all that because I really wondered how many people in the cinema were following what was going on especially with the black hole and the future evolved humans and manipulating time and space stuff. The film also felt in a way like a documentary at particular moments around the middle. The 'Love transcends time and space' thing felt a little trite to me but not enough to spoil the movie I guess.

Still there are some really incredible moments especially watching in a cinema such as when the rocket takes off and as they circle the black hole. The sound got really loud and it actually felt like my seat was shaking as if it was mimicking the turbulence in the spacecraft. I have no idea if that was intentional but that was pretty intense. I loved how loud the takeoff sequence got then suddenly it just went totally silent once they were in space, couple that with the aforementioned termbling seats and I felt really immersed in that moment. There are also some really really nice visuals here and there like in the black hole sequence or them flying through the wormhole.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2014)

Great, but not mind-blowingly awesome.  Curious as to how Edmonds died.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2014)

actually, there were some physics breakthroughs that were found thanks to this movie. So it has already paid for itself in some ways


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 8, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Great, but not mind-blowingly awesome.  Curious as to how Edmonds died.



His equipment ran out of power because they were too late to rescue him.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 8, 2014)

Great stuff. Critics need to be shot into a blackhole for being stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## eHav (Nov 8, 2014)

watched it in imax, it was great, altho 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the black hole bit was a little bit over the top with him being the ghost


----------



## synthax (Nov 9, 2014)

Hopefully it does really well OS,the OW in America is disappointing,useless Americans stick to your CBMs.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2014)

The 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Bad Wolf Time Loop 


 was a bit uninspired to be honnest


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 9, 2014)

I wouldn't want to be associated with anyone who didn't like this film.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey, I gave it a lot of strong compliments, it's just not on a vacuum


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 9, 2014)

Movie of the year.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 9, 2014)

alway up to the resolution was real good, and if i could be convinced that i didn't watch  a paradox...then i would think even better of the movie.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think Whiplash is the movie of the year. But I loved this too.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 10, 2014)

fantastic movie. my second favorite from nolan, after memento.



MF NaruSimpson said:


> alway up to the resolution was real good, and if i could be convinced that i didn't *watch  a paradox*...then i would think even better of the movie.



as far as time travel movies go, paradoxes are expected. but this alone should not detract significantly from the movie



PureWIN said:


> It's kinda weird that evolved humans can play with black holes like toys



incredible feats like these by future humans is a common idea in science fiction, it's not something nolan pulled out of nowhere

as the quote goes, "man is god in the process of becoming"


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2014)

the movie doesn't have time travel per se....but opens a can of worms imo with it's resolution.  

Anybody care to explain how the films ending isn't a paradox or some type of busted logic?


----------



## Mallow (Nov 10, 2014)

Another mediocre nolan anal banaza for plebs who will call it 10/10 moive of teh yaer!!111
lel


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

**


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2014)

ballstick

pls


----------



## Psychic (Nov 10, 2014)

3 hours......3 freakin hours of space. 

This could have been an epic miniseries.

So I am totally confused.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he visit 4 planets when he could have use the fuel for a return trip to earth instead? Was that equation used to sustain vegetation in outerspace?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2014)

your question is wrong


----------



## Psychic (Nov 10, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> your question is wrong



Maybe it's because I don't know what the hell I'm watching.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 11, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> the movie doesn't have time travel per se....but opens a can of worms imo with it's resolution.
> 
> Anybody care to explain how the films ending isn't a paradox or some type of busted logic?



it's not time travel strictest sense, but for our current purposes it's the same things since involves the manipulation of time. both deal with the same problem of circular causality, which is not a surprise for a movie that time control as at least a subplot

what exactly do you mean by the paradox? i have something in mind but i'm not sure if that's what you're thinking


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2014)

Psychic said:


> Maybe it's because I don't know what the hell I'm watching.



yeah, i got mind bending at the end...




Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> it's not time travel strictest sense, but for our current purposes it's the same things since involves the manipulation of time. both deal with the same problem of circular causality, which is not a surprise for a movie that time control as at least a subplot
> 
> what exactly do you mean by the paradox? i have something in mind but i'm not sure if that's what you're thinking



you got it already, the circular causalities and things of that nature.


----------



## O-ushi (Nov 11, 2014)

Saw this movie today. I really enjoyed it. Someone showed me an official featurette on youtube about the science of the film, so I pretty much went in to movie with the idea that if the film takes the science far enough we might reach a part where some of the science would be "speculative" (its black hole/wormholes people) but it isn't anyway near as crazy as the Monoliths or Bowman's transformation in to a "Starchild" from Kubrick's 2001. I would say the oddest part of the move was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the conversation about love which seem to come out of nowhere when they are deciding which planet to go to 


. 
Apart from the character of Dr Mann - predicted his role in the plot pretty quick - but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 totally surprised that the actor was Matt Damon 



I found the plot to be unpredictable and really engrossing, not confusing at all, and I think they done a wonderful job of explaining the science in a way I could understand. The visuals are great and man the soundtrack is fantastic and unique from the stuff Zimmer has done in the previous Nolan films.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2014)

ok, maybe you guys can answer this question:

*Spoiler*: __ 



who put the wormhole near Saturn and , assuming we have the same answer, how?




about the love conversation, I thought it became relevant later when cooper had to undertake the actions he did 

*Spoiler*: __ 



in the 5th+ dimension and at the conclusion of the film


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2014)

A movie with overwhelming reception from critics, yet all I read are complaints from people.....yep definitely a Nolan movie


----------



## O-ushi (Nov 11, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> ok, maybe you guys can answer this question:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



MAJOR SPOILER ALERT so skip if you have not seen the movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The way I understood it was that Cooper begins to realize that its humans from the distant future, humans that in future have evolved in to beings that live in 5 dimentional space beyond the 3 dimentional space that we live in and have developed technology and figured out ways to do things like create wormholes. They don't explain the technology or the physics, just that they have it and its way beyond anyone in 3D can understand. In 5D space and time can move in any direction so that can explain "when" they were able to put the wormhole


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2014)

O-ushi said:


> MAJOR SPOILER ALERT so skip if you have not seen the movie.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




more spoilers in my response
*Spoiler*: __ 




TARS may have at some point stated he saw the beings who created that 5th dimensional space.  Either way...it's still somewhat circular, I'm thinking cooper was the source of all the gravitational anomalies , including attempting to stop himself from piloting anymore.  Since Cooper was in the wormhole too interacting with Brand, I believe this suggest he was the source of the wormhole.  So whether cooper was the source or humans of the future were the source of the wormhole, how did they come to be without the existence of the wormhole to begin with.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2014)

of course, Nolan doesn't make movies that are just about the plot, they usually have some subtext.  I'm still trying to figure it out here, eg...the food supply was a big issue in this movie, so was the environment, populism and defunding science ventures.

on another note, the twist-ish nature of this movie was for me, kind of reminiscent of m knight movies.  And I say that in a good way, cause I'm a m knight fan.


----------



## O-ushi (Nov 11, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> more spoilers in my response
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



More Spoilers, again skip if you have not seen the film

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the film its mentioned that the wormhole appeared out of nowhere 40 years before the film starts before Brand and Cooper have the handshake moment, so I'm sticking by the idea that the wormhole was placed there intelligence from the 5th dimension. As for how future humans exist to place a wormhole in the past if there wasn't a wormhole to begin with I saw it as another example of the "predestination paradox or a causal loop", I'm not really good at explaining it, all I can do is give you other examples like the first Terminator film, Twelve Monkeys, Looper, Star Trek first Contact.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2014)

and that's sort of the problem, the examples you cite are somewhat outdated , 2 of the 4 aren't/may not be  paradoxes, and I can't remember the other.  The most recent one knew it and scoffed at it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2014)

by the way, I also don't recall if the deal with that drone was ever resolved


----------



## O-ushi (Nov 11, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> and that's sort of the problem, the examples you cite are somewhat outdated , 2 of the 4 aren't/may not be  paradoxes, and I can't remember the other.  The most recent one knew it and scoffed at it.



Sorry about that, those were the only examples I could think of that had similar thing going, even the last one, though I should have mentioned 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 that the plot from ST:First Contact continued in Enterprise TV show where the NX crew found some Borg that the survived the destruction of the Borg Sphere from First Contact, frozen in the Arctic, who managed to send a signal to the Borg of that period which would  take up until ST:Next Generation era to reach them leading to the Borg Invasion of earth in TNG and First Contact where the loop starts all over again. Though it came with a couple of continuity issues


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 11, 2014)

O-ushi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 i found this really odd too, along with the entire idea that love is a real, quantifiable entity that is a remnant of a higher dimension. i tried my best to rationalize it based on what we know now, but couldn't




for the "causal loop" problem


*Spoiler*: __ 



can we just pretend that there are parallel universes in interstellar's world? maybe in one of these parallel universes humanity survived for millions of years, then they "traveled" to coop's universe to save the humanity in it (of course their motivations are a completely different problem altogether)

this is already outside the scope of the film and may not be what nolan intended, but it will give us peace of mind 





looking back, i also don't quite understand


*Spoiler*: __ 




what's stopping a higher-d beings to go down lower dimensions (coop said something like, "they are not bound by it" "they need us to communicate")


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2014)

about your last point


*Spoiler*: __ 



see, i don't  think there are higher D beings that we don't know of.  I'm trying to limit the possibilities to the "higher beings" being either Cooper, the robots evolving into a superior AI, or one of the previous expedition's astronaut or robot. This could especially be true of the robots because of the time dilation, in which they had time to learn and become superior AIs.   But the time dilation could be critical, because in the black hole the robots could experience millenia of evolution during the time span of the movies events.  

I'm especially willing to believe Tars might have been a 5th dimension being when cooper was in the tesseract, bc it's been established that Tars is a willing lier.

either way, I don't believe there are higher beings except the characters we know of already acting thru the 5th dimension.  

none of that explains the creation of the wormhole though without a higher dimension being to begin with...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 12, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> see, i don't  think there are higher D beings that we don't know of.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 personally i think we should just take what cooper theorized as it is. there's no reason we should doubt it


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 12, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if the 5th dimension beings were actually just highly evolved AI who continued to fulfill their mission to assist humans.

They couldn't save the humans in their original timeline, so they decided to use Cooper and the mysterious "power of love" to save them later.

As for why they took such a indirect convoluted approach, I wouldn't be surprised if they simply felt humans should be responsible for saving themselves.

I'm glad they didn't spend *too* time diving into it. As usual, Nolan used just enough vagueness. Just like how he never really explained how the dream technology worked in Inception.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 12, 2014)

This movie blew my mind! Great job, Chris!


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 12, 2014)

This was okay. A bit too much science-y talk for my liking.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> This was okay. A bit too much science-y talk for my liking.



I was never bothered by all the science talk with the exception of raising my eyes at some of the shit in the end but that's a minor point.  For such a movie the science talk was just fine though I feel that some things weren't explained as well as they should have been.  I was far more bothered by all that love talk. >_>


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 14, 2014)

Just watched it. gotta say I loved it! It was overwhelming! I Love when I watch a movie and then leave the theater with that movie still in mind and recall the details and reflect upon them. It felt so deep and phylosophical, and I almost didn't feel the time passing...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 15, 2014)

I just didn't like the ending at all. 

Question-


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOW THE FUCK DO YOU CODE DATA ABOUT THE BLACK HOLE IN MORSE CODE ON A WATCH? AND DECODE IT? THAT WOULD TAKE FUCKING FOREVER. 

DATA. Not an equation or anything. Raw freaking data


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I just didn't like the ending at all.
> 
> Question-
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Time in the 5th dimensional construct was a physical force that could shaped or molded to whatever end result. It's not so far fetched that the raw data could have been recorded into the watch in such a short period of time, because really, the data was also being supplied/converted by a super advanced robot in the form of TARS


----------



## TGM (Nov 15, 2014)

Nolan finally achieves what he's always sought after in terms of emotion with Interstellar. With stunning imagery, mesmerizing music, and intense ideas and scenarios that'll shake you to your core, Interstellar is a cinematic experience that deserves to be praised not only for its technical achievements and ambitions, but so too for its stirring emotional foundation. My full review:


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Time in the 5th dimensional construct was a physical force that could shaped or molded to whatever end result. It's not so far fetched that the raw data could have been recorded into the watch in such a short period of time, because really, the data was also being supplied/converted by a super advanced robot in the form of TARS




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was more referring to the reading of the data. Off of a watch. About what happens in a black hole. The super advanced robot couldn't help with the equation apparently so he couldn't have solved it instantaneously. It would take 3 seconds for every letter. The data about the anomaly you could think would be pretty substantial. 

I guess it was cute. Just insanely impractical. I just thought that whole sequence was absolutely ridiculous. 

He should have just died after ejection


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 15, 2014)

The robots were one of the best things in the movie. They had their own personalities and even different voices. I want one of those!


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 15, 2014)

We didn't see the entirety of him giving her the data.

It did take forever, but for the sake of the film, they skipped over it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 15, 2014)

is this any good or is it just hype? please no spoilers when answering.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2014)

It's     good.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG, I just broke the Christopher Nolan"s code. It came to me in my dream. I don't remember the dream, only what I interpret from it. 

Ok, remember inception is about dreams. Interstellar is about the 5th dimension. Is the 5th dimension....dreams??? NO. It's what exists in dreams and it's not your mind, it's your SOUL. Our soul is the 5th dimension. It's the one thing that runs 24 hours a day. When we sleep, our body is no longer there, just our soul. When we die, the body dies but the soul remains. It remains because it's part of the 5th dimension that we cannot yet prove or comprehend.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2014)

Humans understand 3 dimensions of space & 1 dimension of time.

In the film they talk about a '5th dimension'. Which refers to existing in a dimension where they interact and perceive time and space different that we do.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 16, 2014)

What I understood is that the fifth dimension exists out of time and space. It's the dimension of love.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 16, 2014)

If beings from the Fifth Dimension are who saved us, the future of humanity owes its existence to this guy:



God bless you sir; God bless you.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The moment when Cooper was swallowed by the black hole was breath-taking. The killer silence and complete darkness had me on the edge of my seat. Though I was expecting something more dramatic like him getting thoroughly decomposed, but it was overwhelming anyway.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 16, 2014)

Great movie

Since this movie had Mathew McConaughey all I could keep on thinking of was this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1ztQMr7VqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kire (Nov 19, 2014)

It definitely was an interesting movie, if you can follow it..I love all things science,  so for me it was good.  Not so much for my husband.   I just wanted more of an ending...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2014)

Am I the only one who raised an eyebrow when love became a plot point in the last act of the film?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2014)

yeah, espec when hathaway started her thing about love, but it was a theme the whole time . since cooper left his daughter.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2014)

Loved the film. 

I also loved how they "interpreted" the singularity, so far science is pretty clueless about it, but the 5th dimension thing was intriguing. Wasn't expecting Nolan to go there just yet, surprised me I have to admit.

I think Jessica chastain going "omg it was you" was kinda bullshit. Like there was no way she could make that connection.

My major critisim is though, I think they kind of fucked up the aging thing, visually. Returning to the station after the first planet wasn't very impactful. The black dude didn't look aged at all. Same goes for Michael Cane. I went to see the movie with my mom and she went like "hey why isn't this guy aged after 23 years" referring to michael cane and I was like "he is like sean connery mom, he was already maxed up." But ofc she didn't get it.

I also found Casey Affleck's plot line somehow fillerish. Not sure if lengthening the already long span of the movie further was worth it tbh.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> My major critisim is though, I think they kind of fucked up the aging thing, visually. Returning to the station after the first planet wasn't very impactful. The black dude didn't look aged at all.



He didn't age as fast as people on Earth because he was close to the black hole as well.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 1, 2014)

The guy aged 23 years. He definitely did look 23 years older than before. He was grey and wrinkle.

White people age less gracefully than other ethnicities, so it doesn't stand out as much for black people.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2014)

Nolan did get a lot of the black hole physics wrong though. 

1) The time dilation effect is because of Gargantua, not the planet Miller. Whether you're on the surface of Miller or not is irrelevant. The immense gravitational field slows down your clock significantly as long as you're in proximity to the black hole.

2) Neither Miller nor the spacecraft should have survived the gravitational tidal force in such close proximity to a supermassive black hole. They should have been ripped apart or spaghettified.

3) Being that close to a black hole, there should be an insane amount of meteors hitting Miller every second. I wouldn't have sent my resources there if I were NASA. There is no chance the planet is habitable.

4) Where is the black hole radiation? Being a supermassive black hole, Gargantua should have emitted a powerful X-ray radiation that would fry the spaceship in a split second.


----------



## Joakim3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Nolan did get a lot of the black hole physics wrong though.
> 
> 1) The time dilation effect is because of Gargantua, not the planet Miller. Whether you're on the surface of Miller or not is irrelevant. The immense gravitational field slows down your clock significantly as long as you're in proximity to the black hole.



Yeah definitely found that a bit weird, everything within a specific distance would have time slowed, regardless if it was on the planet or not



Yasha said:


> 2) Neither Miller nor the spacecraft should have survived the gravitational tidal force in such close proximity to a supermassive black hole. They should have been ripped apart or spaghettified.



Actually its quite the opposite, the tidal force on a body at the event horizon is inversely proportional to the square of the mass: a person on the surface of the Earth and one at the event horizon of a 10 million solar mass black hole experience about the same tidal force between their head and feet.

Which is why if you'd have lets say a stellar mass black hole you'd be shredded millions of km before you ever reached the horizon



Yasha said:


> 3) Being that close to a black hole, there should be an insane amount of meteors hitting Miller every second. I wouldn't have sent my resources there if I were NASA. There is no chance the planet is habitable.



Yeah, any planet near a hole that big would be a _literal_ version of hell 



Yasha said:


> 4) Where is the black hole radiation? Being a supermassive black hole, Gargantua should have emitted a powerful X-ray radiation that would fry the spaceship in a split second.



 cuz Nolan


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Actually its quite the opposite, the tidal force on a body at the event horizon is inversely proportional to the square of the mass: a person on the surface of the Earth and one at the event horizon of a 10 million solar mass black hole experience about the same tidal force between their head and feet.



You're right. I did some rough calculation. The tidal force at the event horizon of a 10m solar mass black hole on a 2m, 100kg man is about 0.002N, barely enough to rip apart an ant. Its Schwarzschild radius is too huge. However, once the spaceship crosses the event horizon and gets sucked towards the singularity, there will be no stopping the spaghettification, at least based on Newton's law. Of course, event horizon being event horizon, someone could always argue that physics law as we know it may not hold beyond it. That being said, Nolan could posit that the singularity of the supermassive black hole at the center of Milky Way Galaxy is actually linked to his flush toilet and there is nothing we can do to disprove it beyond doubt, besides waiting to see him get sucked into it.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 3, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Nolan did get a lot of the black hole physics wrong though.
> 
> 1) The time dilation effect is because of Gargantua, not the planet Miller. Whether you're on the surface of Miller or not is irrelevant. The immense gravitational field slows down your clock significantly as long as you're in proximity to the black hole.



I thought they said as much? At least in the dub over here it was clear they meant it's too close to Gargantua, that's why.



> 2) Neither Miller nor the spacecraft should have survived the gravitational tidal force in such close proximity to a supermassive black hole. They should have been ripped apart or spaghettified.



I see you guys have already covered this, but I recall in the movie there was some talk about entry speed? Like if they enter it at a certain speed they survive. This wasn't clear to me. Remember what they said exactly?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I thought they said as much? At least in the dub over here it was clear they meant it's too close to Gargantua, that's why.
> 
> I see you guys have already covered this, but I recall in the movie there was some talk about entry speed? Like if they enter it at a certain speed they survive. This wasn't clear to me. Remember what they said exactly?



I guess you were referring to the diagram Cooper drew. Something like this (found it on the internet).



I am not sure if it was stated in the movie that time slows down more the closer they get to Gargantua, but some of the dialogues do give the misleading impression that time dilation only happens on planet Miller. The diagram is also misleading, because there is no such thing as time dilation zone. Time dilation happens outside the circle as well, just not as much because it's further away from Gargantua. Cooper's suggestion to take an orbital route before dropping into Miller does help to minimize their time "lost", but by how much I cannot say without the numbers. My guess would be not much because I assume the spaceship would be travelling at a significant speed, which would cause _time dilation due to velocity_ (the faster you move with respect to a reference frame, the slower is your time compared to the reference time) on top of the gravitational time dilation.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2014)

btw I still find it weird that the first two planets came into consideration at all. Miller is close as hell to Gargantua and Mann is close enough that Brand speculated there's life couldn't remain on it


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 4, 2014)

This movie is Armageddon in disguise. I really dont understand all the praise.

I get that it may be interesting to talk about the scientific aspects, and i recognize the great performance of McConaughey. Btw the scenery of the planets was AMAZING. 

But overall the plot is a jumble of forced plot devices, awkward pace, silly dialogues and cheap sentimentalism.
Characterization lacks the human touch, it doesn't feel real.
Especially, I found the father-daughter relationship to be unnatural, and not explained/explored enough to make of it a focal point of all the story.

I watched it yesterday at the theater, and i had to scratch my head or raise my eyebrow every 5 minutes. People around me must have thought that i had some kind of movement disorder.

Poor Tom (Casey Affleck)  as a kid nobody cared about him, and when he grew up his mad sister put into flame all his fields.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 4, 2014)

Space Dandy's ending did it better


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 4, 2014)

My biggest thought after watching


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fucking Matt Damon was a troll. It was such an ambitious film for so long, then suddenly Matt Damon trolling for 30 minutes straight.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Nolan did get a lot of the black hole physics wrong though.
> 
> 1) The time dilation effect is because of Gargantua, not the planet Miller. Whether you're on the surface of Miller or not is irrelevant. The immense gravitational field slows down your clock significantly as long as you're in proximity to the black hole.
> 
> ...



Black holes aren't fully understood yet, I've seen some documantries where some scientists entertain the thought that the "spaghettification" might not be 100% accurate. But I more or less agree with the rest.


----------



## Goldgroger (Dec 8, 2014)

this movie was not even worth watching....


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 9, 2014)

It was an easy watch (especially compared to other Nolan movies) and I enjoyed it but honestly it felt like a story made up after listening to Physics class in high school.

I remember we would all talk about what would happen if we passed through a black hole and more or less our answers were like the one presented in movie. (except he had to research more professionally)

I'm disappointed as a Nolan movie. Maybe I got too accustomed to his style but this one must be the weakest movie he's done creativity wise. I think most of the audience guessed "the ghost" very quickly.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2014)

Man this movie was corny and predictable


phenomonal score tho


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 10, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Nolan did get a lot of the black hole physics wrong though.
> 
> 1) The time dilation effect is because of Gargantua, not the planet Miller. Whether you're on the surface of Miller or not is irrelevant. The immense gravitational field slows down your clock significantly as long as you're in proximity to the black hole.



I didn't understand why time dilation just seems to switch on once they got close enough to Gargantua -- shouldn't it have been more of a gradient?  Like have Romily only age 1-2 years when he was in high orbit?



> 2) Neither Miller nor the spacecraft should have survived the gravitational tidal force in such close proximity to a supermassive black hole. They should have been ripped apart or spaghettified.



It isn't a natural black hole -- it's a majick black hole specifically designed by the future 5th dimension humans for the purposes of plot. It doesn't necessarily have to follow conventional black hole mechanics.



> 3) Being that close to a black hole, there should be an insane amount of meteors hitting Miller every second. I wouldn't have sent my resources there if I were NASA. There is no chance the planet is habitable.



Good point, although you can argue that since they landed on the "day" side, they were leeward of incoming meteors.  Or maybe that wasn't a tidal wave but an impact tsunami?



> 4) Where is the black hole radiation? Being a supermassive black hole, Gargantua should have emitted a powerful X-ray radiation that would fry the spaceship in a split second.



See No. 2.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

Didi said:


> Man this movie was corny and predictable
> 
> 
> phenomonal score tho



I honestly don't see how you could have predicted this movie.


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2014)

When the 'ghost' stuff happened I immediately called that it was gonna be some worm or blackhole bullshit with him or her from the future affecting it, sending themselves messages so they actually go there to send the messages

And then it happened and I was sad because it's so goddamn clich?



I knew Matt Damon would be evil (or at least weak/cowardly) because his name was Mann (hurrr how do I into subtleness Nolan), and friend of mine also called it as soon as we learned about broken robot with weird data, that he had messed with it

The only thing I didn't predict (tho it also didn't surprise me at all, just didn't think about it) was that Plan A was fake and they were just sent out there for Plan B. 


And that's pretty much all the plotpoints for this movie


so yeah

it was predictable


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 10, 2014)

Didi said:


> When the 'ghost' stuff happened I immediately called that it was gonna be some worm or blackhole bullshit



Bullshit 

You either read it somewhere or someone hinted it @ you.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 10, 2014)

Some comments here are really confusing.

Guessing how the story will play out before it happens has no bearing on the quality of the film.

There is far more to the film that that.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

I only wish McConaughey had pretended to have a more comprehensible accent. Sometimes he mumbled so thick, I'd have had an easier time understanding ebonics.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 10, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Some comments here are really confusing.
> 
> Guessing how the story will play out before it happens has no bearing on the quality of the film.
> 
> There is far more to the film that that.



I agree with this.

From my point of view, ghost thing wasn't the deciding factor to whether I enjoyed the film or not.

The whole premise of traveling to another galaxy through a wormhole, exploring planets, relativity theory , black holes etc were interesting enough to get me hooked up.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I only wish McConaughey had pretended to have a more comprehensible accent. Sometimes he mumbled so thick, I'd have had an easier time understanding ebonics.



It would sound cheesy and fake if he did, you should be used to him by now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> From my point of view, ghost thing wasn't the deciding factor to whether I enjoyed the film or not.
> 
> The whole premise of traveling to another galaxy through a wormhole, exploring planets, relativity theory , black holes etc were interesting enough to get me hooked up.



It's far from being Nolan's best and the plot is easy to follow, that's what I'm saying.

I said I enjoyed it and I'm behind this but plot wasn't something spectacular to me.

As a movie, it's good but as a Nolan movie, leaves a lot to be desired on some parts.



Mider T said:


> I honestly don't see how you could have predicted this movie.



Most of them were classic Nolan and Chekov was used throughly, I don't see how it sounds out of world to predict everything.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Bullshit
> 
> You either read it somewhere or someone hinted it @ you.



Actually no.

When Murphy decoded ghost's words at the beginning, I guessed it would be him. When later "you can't go back in time, only forward!" I was like, yeaaaah that's gonna happen and he'll connect to her.

Basically everything they said about "but you can't" happened and after a while you could point out what was going to happen. Amelia making a gigantic speech on how "love breaks through all dimensions" was also pointing out that way. (otherwise why spent that much time on that side plot)

The only thing I didn't predict was the incredibly cheesy ending. I really didn't think Nolan would follow love that seriously.



> The only thing I didn't predict (tho it also didn't surprise me at all, just didn't think about it) was that Plan A was fake and they were just sent out there for Plan B.



I expected Plan B to become only way out -so hero would sacrifice himself or go back home herp derp, you don't mention such thing if it's not going to become important. Plan A also sounded too utopic (how many people they could move with what they had anyway) so when the plot twist happened it wasn't "OMG" but more of a "oh" to me.

I actually expected Amelia to turn out mole of some sorts but it was Mann instead.



> I knew Matt Damon would be evil (or at least weak/cowardly) because his name was Mann (hurrr how do I into subtleness Nolan), and friend of mine also called it as soon as we learned about broken robot with weird data, that he had messed with it



Yeah yeah, classic Nolan. They were going to walk into shit and Amelia was going to turn out right. The moment he asked for TARS to stay away from robot, I was like "this dude is up to no good". 

Talking about Mann, I HATED deaths. They were unnecessary imho. They weren't well done, just to show "see space is soooo dangerous". I'm so disappointed on this regard.

In the end it wasn't "i didn't see it coming", it was more "oh of course this was going to happen".

Maybe my expectations were too high for Nolan or he's starting to repeat himself.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 10, 2014)

If you didn't predict the identity of the ghost, if you weren't suspicious of Dr Mann, and if you didn't expect them to go through the black hole at some point, you just haven't been watching enough movies.

Movie was good, but it really did feel like it was just an excuse to make a film about physics and second-year philosophy. I enjoyed it, I understood it, I wasn't especially impressed by it. I might be generalizing here, but most of the people who really enjoyed this movie are probably science geeks, and aside from all the other positive things this film has going for it, they enjoyed it because it was made for them.


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2014)

Arya already answered for me. It really isn't that far out to predict that without knowing. Because it's pretty goddamn foreshadowed (especially when the word was Stay) and clich? and standard



Also, yeah, being able to predict doesn't necessarily detract from the movie's quality, but I didn't like that the thing I predicted was cheesy and corny and that happened.


Everything was almost cringe-worthy levels of cheese. 'Love transcends time and space' Nolan pls


Still enjoyable movie, don't get me wrong. Loved the nods to 2001 in the visuals (especially the beginning of the wormhale was very obvious), and the score was phenomonal (also how it was used, and when he just let the silence of space work its wonder). Acting was decent to great, differing from person to person. Oh and the transmissions after the accidental 23 years delivered some good feels. And the robots were great.


Too bad the cinematography was, aside from the great space stuff, nothing remarkable. I expected better from Hoyte van Hoytema after Her. There was just nothing going on in the earth shots, just really standard framing, aside from like 1 shot, with the giant dustcloud coming up over the house. Pretty boring, disappointing.

And like I said, story is okay, and the movie was enjoyable, never a dull moment despite the long runtime, but it wasn't anything special. That's my opinion on the movie.




Score might win an oscar though, probably.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It's far from being Nolan's best


For me it is.


> and the plot is easy to follow, that's what I'm saying.


Yes, the plot was pretty straight forward, but the subject of the plot was very interesting and the story was masterfully told.



> I said I enjoyed it and I'm behind this but plot wasn't something spectacular to me.


Each to his own I guess. I have to admit I am a little bit biased given space travel, 5th dimension, time travel, theory of relativity are things that deeply intrigued me.



> As a movie, it's good but as a Nolan movie, leaves a lot to be desired on some parts.


For me, its like :

Interstellar >=Memento > Prestige > the rest(Inception was ok, Insomnia nothing special, don't care much about TDK trilogy)


> Actually no.
> 
> When Murphy decoded ghost's words at the beginning, I guessed it would be him. When later "you can't go back in time, only forward!" I was like, yeaaaah that's gonna happen and he'll connect to her.
> 
> ...



Guessing that her dad going through space time and sending her those messages from the 5th dimension before the plot unraveled ?  Sorry but I don't believe you, it wasn't hinted @ all.



masamune1 said:


> If you didn't predict the identity of the ghost, if you weren't suspicious of Dr Mann, and if you didn't expect them to go through the black hole at some point, you just haven't been watching enough movies.
> 
> Movie was good, but it really did feel like it was just an excuse to make a film about physics and second-year philosophy. I enjoyed it, I understood it, I wasn't especially impressed by it. I might be generalizing here, but most of the people who really enjoyed this movie are probably science geeks, and aside from all the other positive things this film has going for it, they enjoyed it because it was made for them.



Dr mann was no brainer. 

I knew there was something wrong the moment they stepped into that frozen planet. Mann's data suggested that his planet was the most viable among the 3 and yet its so cold that the clouds are frozen ? I was like "ok either this planet went through an ice age right after the dude stopped sending messages(which didn't make much sense) or mann is full of shit."


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 10, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Guessing that her dad going through space time and sending her those messages from the 5th dimension before the plot unraveled ?  Sorry but I don't believe you, it wasn't hinted @ all.



It was hinted at.  Remember when Cooper and Murph stumble into NASA in their truck?  The truck has a dashboard has a digital display that shows what song is playing on the radio.

In this case, the display reads "'39".

'39 is a classic Queen song about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a group of astronauts who set out to find a new homeworld to replace a dying earth.  Due to relativistic time dilation, (remember, Brian May has an actual PhD in astrophysics), the astronauts experience only one year while 100 years pass for everyone on earth.  The protagonist is saddened when he returns to see his wife dead and his daughter a very old woman.




Go ahead and give it a listen:  
*Spoiler*: __ 

















Note the key phrase in the chorus.  It's highlighted for emphasis, but consider context as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't you hear my call though you're many years away
Don't you hear me calling you
*Write your letters in the sand*
For the day I take your hand
In the land that our grandchildren knew.




From here, it is a simple and obvious conclusion that Cooper remembered this song when he was sending the NASA coordinates in the dust.

100% PROVEN


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay I didn't arrive at the conclusion like that lol, but nice, didn't notice that, pretty neat





It's just not a huge stretch to assume when they're talking about the mysterious THEY affecting stuff, and hints in specifically their own home, including the word 'stay', that it's themselves from the future getting them there. And that would happen through wormhole or black hole majix obviously, because we all know they can do anything~




Wormhole timetravel, people affecting themselves to do something so they can affect themselves to do something so they etc, and black holes = unknown science magic, are all pretty huge staples of science fiction. It's really not that out there, and if you do think so you probably just haven't been seeing / reading stories for that long.



Especially with also all the hints at 'hurrr can't go back in time' -> It really is classic Nolan, like someone said, that everything that is said obviously like that can't happen, will happen.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 11, 2014)

Didi said:


> Okay I didn't arrive at the conclusion like that lol, but nice, didn't notice that, pretty neat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you've really "guessed" it without having any outside information(spoilers etc), then it seems just like a lucky guess from what I can get from your post.

How did you know beings from 5th dimension could interract with time & Space like that ? Why didn't they send a proper message ? How is it any different than X person sending those messages than Y person or Cooper sending them for that matter ? 
Its not just a regular time travel deal, Cooper didn't physically manifest in her daughters room. He was there as a higher dimensional being. How did you know all that ?

I'll give you the benefit of doubt and say you are extremely intelligent, way above average IQ but then that doesn't make the movie predictable, but it makes everything predictable from your point of view.

Average person would never be able to predict it, unless they brainstormed through the whole movie, and guessed it right eventually after exhausting all possible options. And even then, I still don't think it'd be possible to know what cooper did was basically "stepping out of space time and looking at it from a higher dimension."



Kyuubi Whisker said:


> It was hinted at.  Remember when Cooper and Murph stumble into NASA in their truck?  The truck has a dashboard has a digital display that shows what song is playing on the radio.
> 
> In this case, the display reads "'39".
> 
> ...



Thats cute but what about people who don't know the lyrics of the song ? Thats not even legit. 

Your thought process should be "oh, this song must be significant(for no reason). I wonder what the significance is..." Google it, find the lyrics, read em, and then make the connection while probably missing out some bit of the movie through all that.


Again, if you are perceptive and intelligent enough to make that connection on the fly, that is a plus for you not a minus for the movie. I'd say 99% of the people who watched the movie wouldn't have made that connection.


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2014)

Obviously I didn't know all the specific details, just the very probable general plot outline. Like I said (and not like the very specific stuff you're suddenly spouting at me), I just highly expected it to be him sending the messages through some worm/blackhole timescience sci-fi bs. Which was the basic premise. The specifics ofc not, but they aren't as important.


Just like if you expect someone of betrayal and murder later on, it doesn't matter that you didn't know 'it's going to be in that room at that time with that weapon'. Just the premise 'oh he's going to betray and murder him' is what's important to the plot.


Thanks for the compliments tho


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't know bro, you are perhaps a special person I guess. 

I would have never guessed it, mainly because the messages were sent in a very unconventional way, leaving no clue on whomever(or what) could have sent them, and it could have been anyone sending the messages, I didn't see anything that specifically pointed out to cooper.


I still think that aspect of the movie wasn't predictable. The main plotline however, a bit was(not to say that it takes anything away from the movie, it is a movie that runs 170 minutes with lots of intresting sub plots and sequences). I am mainly referring to mission B being the actual mission and A being just a motivational device.


----------



## Didi (Dec 11, 2014)

There might have not been anything that specifically pointed to him, but like I said, it's clich?, which is the point you gloss over. That's what allows people to predict it, because it's so goddamn standard (especially for Nolan)

I'm not the only one who thought this was predictable dude


maybe you're the special one for NOT guessing it


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah maybe I am just stupid who knows.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 11, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats cute but what about people who don't know the lyrics of the song ? Thats not even legit.



If your profile is accurate, you are older than me, so please forgive me when I say: You should listen to more classic rock.  In fact, a good introduction would be Queen's "A Night at the Opera".



> Your thought process should be "oh, this song must be significant(for no reason). I wonder what the significance is..." Google it, find the lyrics, read em, and then make the connection while probably missing out some bit of the movie through all that.



I did not Google the lyrics inside the theater, but within 5 minutes of leaving, I said that the film reminded me of the song.  I   .




> Again, if you are perceptive and intelligent enough to make that connection on the fly, that is a plus for you not a minus for the movie. I'd say 99% of the people who watched the movie wouldn't have made that connection.



I admit I didn't make the connection with the dashboard display in the theater


----------

